# Help?!



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

HELP on this one please!

Here is the deal...grab a soda and a snack while I explain....

I am going to get a pup from here on NoDak and am picking it up on Saturday! I am freaking stoked beyond belief! I have wanted to get a dog for a long time and am a total cherry at this as I have said before. I hunt bird alone most of the time and I have always wanted a dog and this just seems to be perfect...except....

PROBLEM.

The guy is leaving next week for a vacation and can not hold onto the dog and I am leaving next week, July 9th, for two weeks to the East Coast! I have no one who knows dogs, puppies specialy, to watch it.

I have read extensivly on this and realize that this is a critical time in teaching potty training and stuff so I need some advice or help as what to do......

Does anyone know what I can do in the Fargo/Moorhead/West Fargo area? I need someone to watch him ("Top" will be his name, reflection of my Army rank!) that knows what the heck they are doing. Taking it with is NOT an option. Wife is already very upset with me getting it but she'll get over it one way or the other some day.

Any one got any idea's? I really want this to happen and so freaking excited I could wet myself!

Thanks guys.

I am going to cut and paste this in the other forum too.

David


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

One thing you dont want to do is put it in some kennel exposed to diseases that it wont have immunity for.

I would try to find a person without a dog thats dog smart and is adog sitter and expect to pay them, vets pet stores ect can usally recommend someone.

Get some references


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm,

I might have a few leads ont his....I am in the bait pile in the supporting members forum and have some great feed back there too. The Kennel would be my last resort but I do not think that I will have to go there.

My sister (aren't big sisters great!) has volunteerd to baby sit for me and she is well established with dogs. The only problem is, is that she is almost 200 miles from me! She did agree to meet me half way to pick him up so bottom line is I do have an option.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would go for the sister.... dogs are like kids that never grow up


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd be taking the pup with me........the wife will get over it. If she doesn't, find another wife. 

To take a new pup home for 5 days and then put it somewhere for two weeks will be very confusing/upsetting to the pup. He/She will just about get used to you, and it will be off to someone new, and then in two weeks it will be leaving that place and going back to you. To be quite honest, I don't think it's fair to the pup to do that......those first 12 weeks of a pup's life are crucial to their overall development.......you can't get them back, and to expect someone else to do what should be done with a pup is very risky. You're between a rock and hard place on this one........


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

stonebroke said:


> I'd be taking the pup with me........the wife will get over it. If she doesn't, find another wife.


I would love to but for three days of the trip we are in a Condo on the Beach in Virginia Beach and for 4 days of the trip I am on a motorcycle ride over the 'Dragon' in North Carolina and Tennessee.

Your right, this one sucks. Deal of a life time and at the worst time too! Just my luck!

I am still waiting to hear from a few folks closer to home but it just might have to be sis.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

For got to mention that no matter where he goes, I am sending a couple shirts from yesterday and today of mine to go with the pup. The scent will help.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There is a good animal rescue group in Fargo that has "foster parents" until homes are located. Might contact them, expalin the circumstance, and hire a temp home 'til you get back?


----------

